# Mudhole............



## Oldmulletbreath (Jan 7, 2006)

Where else can I turn to buy my components?

I used fishsticks4U before the sold out to the new owners, the new owners web site is just not up to stuff.........


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

*Mudhole*

Largest Rod building Dealer in the USA. Good service, if you have a building question answer is a phone call away! Has a Great list of people who at one Time owned their own rod building business or worked for MAJOR manuf. comp


----------



## Oldmulletbreath (Jan 7, 2006)

They have it cornered and they know it .................... eighteen dollars to mail a set of guides is not acceptable


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

Oldmulletbreath said:


> They have it cornered and they know it .................... eighteen dollars to mail a set of guides is not acceptable


 I had that same problem Called them on it and recieved a Partial refund. Mine came in a padded envelope ($1.00) wrapped in a old newspaper (free) in a discarded thread box (free)

Heres a link for the 2013 online catalog http://rodbuilding.org/read.php?2,401105


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

Try Acid Rod. They are good to deal with and usually dont give you the outrageous shipping charges mudhole does. Prices are rough the same. When I was building it was a crap shoot wether or not mudhole sent me the correct order.


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

mudhole is sticking it to the retail guys, the wholesale guys are getting the shipping at cost +$3 and that's it.


----------



## Hollybrooke (Nov 18, 2008)

Git bit outdoors, bingham enterprises, acid rod, Swampland tackle, Angler Envy, and DC tackle to name a few. Mudhole should be ashamed of themselves on their shipping policies.


----------



## Oldmulletbreath (Jan 7, 2006)

Thanks ........... CHEERS


----------



## rodandreel (Jan 7, 2013)

Google in The Rod Room Orange Beach Alabama. The owner and her daughters have a great selection and are very competitive on there prices. The web site has the phone number listed, or contact them on line. 1 800 288 0913 E.P.


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

rodandreel said:


> Google in The Rod Room Orange Beach Alabama. The owner and her daughters have a great selection and are very competitive on there prices. The web site has the phone number listed, or contact them on line. 1 800 288 0913 E.P.


They are great to deal with


----------



## rocket (Dec 1, 2008)

Oldmulletbreath said:


> They have it cornered and they know it .................... eighteen dollars to mail a set of guides is not acceptable


Yep, they should have variable shipping costs. They have by far the best online ordering site though. Until a real online competitor steps up I don't see them changing their policy.


----------



## CarolinaNemo (Dec 11, 2008)

Get Bit, Rod Room, Midwest Rod and Reel, Utmost Enterprises, Acid Rod, Bullard International


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

HellRhaY said:


> mudhole is sticking it to the retail guys, the wholesale guys are getting the shipping at cost +$3 and that's it.


i'm not gonna beetch,just state a fact,to qualify for wholesale requires a FEIN,a state tax code and a lot of money,and thats why wholesale is different.


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

rocket said:


> Until a real online competitor steps up I don't see them changing their policy.


merrick is coming out with a new website when i pout my order thru phone last decmeber and spoke with Tanya.
for me, merrick is way better than mudhole.
merrick offers you 10% on COD or 5% on card purchases, they will also beat any competitors price by 5%.
flat rate $10 shipping on blanks less than 9ft- this case mudhole has the advantage as they can ship me a 9ft blank 1 piece for $20.



CarolinaNemo said:


> Get Bit, Rod Room, Midwest Rod and Reel, Utmost Enterprises, Acid Rod, Bullard International


getbit is o.k, kevin is a good guy he needs more on his inventory, his site doesnt say what is on hand and what is not.
acidrod was way better 2 years back. now, their inventory has gone down the crapper, customer service is still top notch but they cant keep on promising you they will ship within the week when they dont have the components on hand.
Bullard is good, sylvia's customer service is the best on the above mentioned. she's all that and a bag of chips.


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

sunburntspike said:


> i'm not gonna beetch,just state a fact,to qualify for wholesale requires a FEIN,a state tax code and a lot of money,and thats why wholesale is different.


i had my wholesale account with mudhole since 07 at the same time as merrick.
wholesale is over rated!
alot of noobs can spend $150 to get resale tax certificate so they can get wholesale pricing. that's not rocket science.
now these noobs get the components themselves to save $$$ and go to a rod buidler and only pay labor.
noobs who does this, i just add $$$ to the labor i was suppose to make on the components but some buidlers dont do this so they can practice.

$350 minimum yearly pruchase from mudhole isnt sufficient to differentiate the chafe from the wheat.
mudhole and all other wholesale stores should up there minimum to $3000 per year just like batson.


----------



## luckyOC (Apr 3, 2010)

Iv been building a few years now, and was considering going down the wholesale path.... What other requirements besides a tax id, and 350 per year, do they ask for? I need to get a tax id anyway for this, iv been told by a few that i should treating it as a small business. I am not the noob that would get this to buy the components and bring them to a builder, I'm the builder in this case 

Whats the difference between merrick and mudhole wholesale?


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

luckyOC said:


> Whats the difference between merrick and mudhole wholesale?


mudhole has a beautiful website, other that than merrick carries pretty much everything from powerpro super slick to bucktails, diamond jigs to, coolers, waders, hooks, conoflex, zziplex, cts to matagi components at wholesale prices. 
merrick doesnt require a yearly minimum, merrick will beat any competitors prices by 5% and gives you a 10% discount of you're paying COD. that's already 15% less right there.
Get their book rather than the CD for their inventory and prices, or get both. i have the book in the shop and the CD in the study.

before you go commercial and get your tax certificate ask yourself this, how much do you think you'll make in a year?
are you willing to file your taxes every quarter?
do you make your own taxes or do you pay an accountant to do your quarterly tax.
research FET.

if you make 3-4 rods a year, ddo you think the hassle of all those taxes is worth it?


----------



## luckyOC (Apr 3, 2010)

thanks for the info. ill research some more, so you need to have both a tax id and a sales tax cert as well for either merrick or MH. didn't think about the taxes filing part, i do my own and that would suck to do it 4 times a year. My mother ran an accounting practice on the side, and i never remember her filing quarterly. 

building is no way my primary job, make too much $ in IT, LOL. I counted up the rods this past year, and it was over 10, including one of my own. geez


...regaurding the original topic about mudhole shipping, i placed a order totaling around 200 (i try to stock up for more than 1 build at a time) and my shipping was 18 bucks. 7 reel seats, two sets of guides, and some misc thread...

I have used many of the 'retail' stores listed above, and hellrays post pretty much nails it.


----------



## BDreamweaver (Nov 28, 2008)

The rod room girls are great! and buying from them helps in giving all of use other places to go to.


----------

